# Simple tip for tapping in a mill



## RichD (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sure we've all done tapping in the mill at some point or another.

My mill is the X-3 model mill-drill. I've removed two of the three quill levers to gain a little open space.

Awhile back I was using the quill to keep the tap handle straight while turning the tap by hand. It dawned on me that I could use a bungee cord to free up my hand on the quill lever. That worked great.

Yesterday I was at it again and instead of using the bungee method, I spied a 12" length of 3/4" pipe sitting on a shelf. It had a couple of barbell clamps with wingnuts on it. I slid the pipe onto the the quill lever and moved the barbell clamps to the end of the pipe for more weight to overcome the quill return spring.

That arrangement worked even better than the bungee cord method. Whenever the quill lever angle got near horizontal, I just turned the "Z" axis crank a little to change the angle of the lever some.

With both hands free to turn the tap handle I finished 3 holes in about 3 minutes.

Rich


----------



## kvom (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a spring loaded tap follower that does the same thing. Very useful, but I use it mainly on large taps.  I find that with small taps (<1/4") I can turn the tap for the first 3 threads, and then it will stay straight.


----------



## Toolguy (Dec 30, 2014)

I just lock the quill and use the spring loaded tap guide all the way in and all the way out on the smaller stuff. Any through holes 1/4" or more, I power tap in & out. Everyone has their own favorite way of doing things.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Dec 31, 2014)

i like to put the tap right in a drill chuck, and use the motor to tap. if you use spiral point tap you can just power right through.


----------

